# Origin --&gt; Böses Problem!!



## SteveOOOOO (4. Juli 2013)

*Origin --> Böses Problem!!*

Hallo liebe PCGames Community^^

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig!

Komm ich gleich zu meinem Problem mit Origin (FIFA13)

Aaaalso, seid 2 Tagen kann ich kein FIFA13 mehr spielen, da irgendwas mit Origin nicht in Ordnung is...
Doppelklick auf FIFA13 Logo --> Origin öffnet sich und lädt.... paar Sekunden später wird mir ein schmales, langes Fenster angezeigt, welches vom oberen Rand des Monitors geht, bis ganz nach unten...?!? (Kann leider kein Screenshot machen, da ich bereits einiges gemacht habe) .....
___________________________________________
EDIT:
Hier ein sehr ähnliches Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Größe des Fensters stimmt, nur der Text in dem Fenster halt nicht... Da steht bei mir das meine eMail adresse bzw. Passwort falsch is.. In dem weißen Feld is der ANMELDEN Button, der aber nicht geht.. Hm. naja..
EDIT ENDE
____________________________________________
In dem Fenster steht dann, das meine eMail Adresse bzw. Passwort falsch ist..
habe dann nochmal alles zu 100% richtig eingegeben und auf Anmelden geklickt.. Aber leider tut sich da überhaupt nichts...

So... Jetzt habe ich Origin deinstalliert und neu installiert,.. Gedownloadet habe ich Origin bei Chip...
Habe es installiert und wenn ich jetzt FIFA13 starten will, erscheint dieses Bild hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit so gut... Dachte ich mir doch dann^^
Klick ich also auf den Link da ich Origin ja aktualisieren muss....
Ein Klick auf den Link... Und zack gelange ich auf diese Seite Hier: --> https://download.dm.origin.com/origin/live/OriginSetup.exe
Nur das Problem ist dieses hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Seite bei euch auch offline???
Kann ohne diese aktualisierung kein FIFA13 spielen.. Im offline Modus geht es auch nicht!
Als Administrator funktioniert auch nichts..

Das Problem trat von heut auf morgen auf!
Davor konnte ich ohne irgendwelche Probleme FIFA13 zocken.... (Seid es FIFA13 gibt)
Nur seid 2 Tagen geht da nix mehr..

Fals ich irgendwas vergessen haben sollte, fragt mich und ich antworte euch schnellstmöglichst!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2013)

Kannst Du dich vlt hier direkt über die ea-website Electronic Arts Deutschland - Spiele von EA für PC, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii U, iPhone   (rechts oben auf "anmelden" ) bei Origin einloggen?


----------



## Hawkins (4. Juli 2013)

Da scheint wohl irgendwas bei dir den Zugang zu Origin zu blocken. Firewall, Antivirus etc. Hast du da die letzten Tage etwas installiert oder updated?
Andere Websites und online Games funktionieren alle?

Schon versucht mit nem anderen Browser die Website aufzurufen?

Ansonnsten mach mal nen DNS Flush.
Win+R-->cmd--->  ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## SteveOOOOO (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe^^

Habe alles getestet und leider war alles erfolglos..
ABER das Problem habe ich gelöst 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch dieses merkwürdige Problem.. Also so bin ich vorgegangen:

Ich gehe in diesen Ordner:
 c:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\ 

 und öffne die 'host' Datei mit einem Editor.. 

Fals dort Einträge von Origin oder EA sind.. ALLE von Origin und EA löschen und anschließend speichern!

Hätte echt nicht gedacht das es wegen soner "Kleinigkeit" nicht läuft .... Schon merkwürdig..
Aber nachdem ich diese ganzen Einträge gelöscht habe, (und das waren einige) lief Origin wieder einwandfrei... Origin halt -.-

Trotzdem möchte ich mich hier bei euch für eure Hilfe bedanken 

VIELEN DANK <3<3


----------

